# Whats good for cleaning your system out???



## Unregistered (Apr 9, 2005)

Cool Board.
 Never new anything like this existed. LOL
Used to be a head but got a family and responsibilities and a job where I get Pissed all the time so No more tokes BLAH!!!
I miss it. Used to smoke Black Hash in Germany when I was in the Army. What a riot that was.
 I still get a good high every now and then but I worry my ass off for about a month. What a crock. Oh to be young again and not give a shit.
So give up whatever it is that works and where to get it
 Later


----------



## Unregistered (Apr 9, 2005)

Alright I found the other area now so don't even bother but since you guys are all stoners I'm sure your used to getting people like me who don't  know what the hell is going on LOL


----------



## MarPassion (Apr 9, 2005)

Hi Unregistered , Why not register and join this cool place?

I will move this thread to where it belongs


----------



## cincy boy (Apr 9, 2005)

SUR GEL I promise you people


----------

